# Doce Pares W/ GM Ka Roger Kakaibang Arnis Clip!!!



## Guro Harold (Oct 21, 2007)

Check out this clip from GM Ka Roger! 

[yt]RsjGwTnbq6U[/yt]


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 21, 2007)

Sweet!! Haven't seen this one yet.  Brad


----------

